# The most important thing you learnt when you started out?



## Wings (Dec 19, 2011)

De lurking






Was wondering what you felt was the most important thing you learnt in your first year of driving.

I'm starting out next year, end of the show season one of my guys gets pulled from the halter team and goes off to a trainer and I start driving with a friend so hopefully when it comes to driving my own guy we are both less green!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 19, 2011)

I would have to say the most important thing I learned as an absolute beginner was to maintain contact on the reins. Horses with closed bridles can see very little on their own and they really rely on us to guide them and support them. If we don't have contact they are left sightless and in a void. You are their link to vision and your hands on the reins is their lifeline. Anyone who doubts this should put on a blind fold and hold a rope in front of them and let another person 'drive' them. If their driver lets those ropes go slack they can not know where to go next. There is so much to learn in the beginning, how to harness correctly, rein handling, how to push the horse into the bridle etc etc but for me this was an epiphany of sorts. These horses trust us with their well being far more than we trust them with our own. They are so vulnerable and willing to put themselves there because they believe we can keep them safe...an awesome responsibility for sure.

Oops, kinda went on and on, sorry


----------



## Wings (Dec 19, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Oops, kinda went on and on, sorry



Feel free to go on and on! How else do we newbies learn





I'm really looking forwrad to starting, I was supposed to this year but I decided to do one more halter season with this horse so it got put off a year.


----------



## jegray21 (Dec 19, 2011)

That is a good question. I think I learned to take my time, when tacking up. Details are important when hooking up to a cart. It's hard to miss that the girth on a saddle isn't tightened but sometimes with all the buckles and straps on a harness things can get missed! So double check and take your time


----------



## shelterwood (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with taking your time. I would get so excited to get out and drive that I would rush through tacking and putting to. Well I found that this not only had me occasionally missing things but also making my green mare feel hurried and stressed too. When you slow down and breathe and really stay in the moment good things happen. I also found that dropping any agenda I might have had about accomplishing some goal helps. If I go out with an attitude of letting the horse dictate to some degree what we do on any given day, then I don't end up frustrated or fighting with them. Sometimes they or I might just be having a crappy day, and if that's the case then repeating some exercise we know and do well is far better than challenging either of us with some new task.

One big lesson for me as well was to buy GOOD equipment, particularly harness. I still haven't gotten a really good cart, but I have a sulky that is light, balanced and comfortable, the three most important things to the horse. I bought a harness from a friend that worked for training purposes, but ordered my Comfy Fit harness and have not looked back. I will be getting a second for my other mare.....well worth the money, and can be modified to be a pairs harness eventually, saving the cost of another set of harness if/when my mares drive together.

I went through a period of time where I was reading things on here and on other sites that had me begin to feel fearful that driving was dangerous, and I found myself a little tentative to drive, especially on the roads, which I have to use somewhat to get to my trail system. It took me a while to balance smart safety with these feelings of vulnerability, even though I have driven and ridden full size horses extensively. I guess being a full fledged adult now makes me think about worse case scenarios. Safety is paramount, but it shouldn't completely overwhelm you to the point of ruining your driving experience. Everything in life carries some risk, especially when it comes to horses, but the fun of driving is worth it!! Welcome to the driving forum!!

Katie


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 20, 2011)

shelterwood said:


> I agree with taking your time. I would get so excited to get out and drive that I would rush through tacking and putting to. Well I found that this not only had me occasionally missing things but also making my green mare feel hurried and stressed too. When you slow down and breathe and really stay in the moment good things happen. I also found that dropping any agenda I might have had about accomplishing some goal helps. If I go out with an attitude of letting the horse dictate to some degree what we do on any given day, then I don't end up frustrated or fighting with them. Sometimes they or I might just be having a crappy day, and if that's the case then repeating some exercise we know and do well is far better than challenging either of us with some new task.
> 
> One big lesson for me as well was to buy GOOD equipment, particularly harness. I still haven't gotten a really good cart, but I have a sulky that is light, balanced and comfortable, the three most important things to the horse. I bought a harness from a friend that worked for training purposes, but ordered my Comfy Fit harness and have not looked back. I will be getting a second for my other mare.....well worth the money, and can be modified to be a pairs harness eventually, saving the cost of another set of harness if/when my mares drive together.
> 
> ...


Excellent points shelterwood! For the tacking issue I found that having a set pattern to harnessing and hitching helped. Doing the same straps in the same order makes sure they are all safely connected and then just a quick second check for safety when I'm done allows me to be sure I've completed everything and no straps are twisted or incorrectly adjusted.



As for risk, I agree, there is risk in getting up in the morning or walking down a flight of stairs, its all in how you manage that risk.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 20, 2011)

Never hitch an entire two year old Welsh Sec A to a sled (stone boat type thing but unloaded) after two hours (and that is ALL) of ground driving- it does not end well!





In my defence I was 16 years old (and still should have known better) and he did go on to make a brilliant all round drive and ride kids pony, one, in fact, in a million.

But we were lucky we survived long enough for that to be able to happen.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 20, 2011)

I took driving lessons. I needed to feel as confident in the cart as I did in the saddle. Learning the correct way to fit the harness and making sure your horse was ready for the cart. Try and have someone around the first few times you go out as well.

Have fun!


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2011)

The proper way to hold the reins. Even though I had ridden for years and knew how to hold properly for riding, for some reason, I had it bass-akwards at first for driving. Also, I cannot stand to see reins within fists. My horses are all so light. It's as if I almost only think the command. Would hate for someone to drive them with the reins through their fists, yet you see this over and over in photos and not at all just "back yard" photos, either.


----------



## Wings (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, all really good things to consider!

My cart is half paid off, it's an old but good and solid wooden one that has seen the starting of MANY minis over the years



so it's less green then me or the horse! Much as I love nice leather gear I'm going to get a synthetic harness as my work one, less maintenance that way



So all up nothing fancy but it'll be good and safe gear to start with and when we are ready to compete (I want to do dressage, maybe some showing) I'll get the fancy stuff then


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, taking time to harness up properly. Now I have mine hung in the harness bag in a certain order. You wouldn't think one could forget a piece of harness, but take it from me, one can!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 20, 2011)

I learned that the halt and stand were the most important "gaits" for the driving horse. Without a decent halt and stand you really don't have a foundation for safe driving. Safety is most important too.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 23, 2011)

Most important thing my old guy taught me..... learn how to fit and make sure the harness, bit and everything fits the horse you are working with. If they are uncomfortable, you're gonna be uncomfortable----soon!

We bought a driving gelding with harness and all to start with. However, the people just put a harness together to fit over his already started winter coat not to mention the fact that he was over weight. Come spring nothing really fit but we, not knowing what we were doing, still tried to put it all on him and drive. He objected and the more often we put it on him the worse his objections got until I had someone tell me how ill fitting everything was and help me get a better fitted harness and bit. Then the old boy went right to work without the rearing and blowing a fit as he had before.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 23, 2011)

Biggest thing with me is holding the reins correctly and keep contact. Its not like riding a big horse where you want to keep slack, with driving you want contact with their mouths. Also find a good harness and cart. I first bought a nylon harness and big heavy metal cart. Lets just say both didn't last long. Important thing is to keep the equipment simple but not cheap.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> ...Its not like riding a big horse where you want to keep slack...


It's exactly like riding a big horse...English!



Western riders do seem to have the hardest time making the transition to driving.

Great gems on this thread, I'll admit I can't think of more at this moment but will post if I come up with any additions.

Leia


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 23, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> It's exactly like riding a big horse...English!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh see never ridden english before.


----------



## susanne (Dec 23, 2011)

...that the more you learn, the less you know. There is such a wealth of information you can never stop learning something new.

Holding the reins is a great example. What is done by most whips, including myself (using both hands, line coming up through bottom of hand and out over the index fingers), is totally wrong to a traditionalist using Achenbach style, with both lines in the left hand, using the right hand for the whip and to make adjustments.

...that knowing the WHY is as important as knowing the WHAT...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 24, 2011)

OK I'll try to be serious.

That the way that is most comfortable for you and for your horse, whatever the show fanatics say, is the right way, for you and your horse.

So what if it does not win you Concourse d'Elegance? I am driving, not trying to win a beauty pageant!

I have, for the record, always driven with two hands, in spite of having always ridden one handed, it is just the way I am most at ease, and this, in turn, then benefits my horse.

I had a quick look, at European and UK driven horses, to see exactly what was going on, and it seems about fifty/fifty on two or one handed driving. Almost all the BDS cross country drivers were two handed. ALL the Hackney pony drivers were one handed, half and half on the private driving classes.


----------



## Wings (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll definetly be going two handed, I rode english so it 'makes sense' to my brain!

Thanks guys these answers have been very helpful


----------



## susanne (Dec 24, 2011)

As I mentioned in my previous post, I definitely drive two-handed but some day I plan on trying Achenbach. On another driving forum we had a member who was very outspoken about Achenbach and Coachman-style.

I may not do it (at least not yet), but I feel it's important to know when there are other approaches and that ours is not the only way. In combined driving, upper level dressage tests include circles driven with one hand, so any advanced driver is certainly comfortable driving both ways.

I always have to laugh at photos of me driving...my fingers are so stiff from arthritis that my hands look pathetic. For the time being, my left hand can barely hold one line, let alone two!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm still considering myself a beginner driver and I'm finding that as I "evolve" or gain more experience - sometimes what I find really important changes a bit... BUT I do come back to one thing every time as a given - so I guess that's what I will say is the most important.

The ability of my horse (s) to understand and comply with the verbal command of "whoa, stand". Not only do i use it when out on the trails or will i use it in the futue in the showring, but I use it extensively when harnessing my ponies by myself. I don't always have the option of having a helper (most of the time), but I don't always have a way to have them tied while hitching them. I spend a lot of time not only on "Whoa, stand" but will work with them while hitching and if they get antsy I will undo what it done up at that point step away from the cart or wagon and work them - on circles, serpentines and changes of directions. If this occurs when unhitching, they are rehitched and worked with the vehilce attached... This has worked for me - by the time I'm ready to hitch them to something they are usually well versed in this procedure and it doesn't usually take long for them to realize that "Opps, I didn't do what I was supposed to...it might be easier to follow that next time"... zThey do get to the point where they realize that "whoa, stand" is when they get to relax and stand quietly...

*****

As to riding western with loose reins and english only on contact - both can be or are false statements for either style, LOL. I know that an english horse is not started only on contact and a well started dressage horse is taught as early as possible to "stretch down" and walk - long and low. This is done on a loose rein. A western horse is usually started w/ two hands on the reins and generally w/ pretty short or sometimes very light contact - even if when finished they will be ridden on a loose, drapey rein w/ one hand and neckreined. Arabs that are shown with that "long, drapey" romel rein - they are weighted! The tiniest movement of your fingers or shift of your hand is felt and recognized by the fully western trained horse - as are weight shifts thru the seat and legs. I've noticed in the last few years that the horses in the pleasure western rings are using heavier/thicker reins and have silver on them - which also adds weight just like the arabs use - and at home those horses are often still schooled in a snaffle and two hands w/ varying amounts of loose rein riding. I've never used the showring style of "throwing the reins away" - but have while riding using any kind of NH style. It took lots of practice to be able to pick up that loose rein quietly and effectively to work with my horse (s) but the results were pretty spectacular over time... It actually took longer for me to get my horses to stretch and walk nicely on a "loose" rein, tho.

*****

Arthritis in the hands... I'm fairly certain that I will be dealing with that as well in my future. If you aren't showing - can you train your horse (s) to use the right hand for driving and the whip (if used) in the left? If you are showing and need to show one handed but can't use the left, can you get "special discompensation" (not sure that's the right term?) for using the right due to medical reasons?

There are times, even with my unfinished driving ponies, that I used the lines in one hand. I do switch - as it often gives not only the hand/arm (s) a rest but also the shoulders... AND it's often fascinating to see if they will respond while driving one handed!


----------



## susanne (Dec 26, 2011)

Very good points, Paula. As for right-handed driving, I've considered it if it should become necessary in the future, and wouldn't hesitate to do it. Most things left or right are done out of habit or tradition, not need. The fact that I'm left-handed and very right-brained makes this an additional challenge, but that's life!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 28, 2011)

As many others have noted, the hardest for me to learn was about the contact on the reins. I grew up showing QHs, way back when they first evolved from the dinosaurs, and we were taught to "treasure" a soft mouth and not to jerk or pull on a mouth. Neck reining was what we did - that and leg and seat pressure and other body cues. Posture, body language, shift of weight, squeezing of legs was what it was all about.

Without any leg pressure or other contact, correct contact on the reins was what I needed to learn. I just didn't understand that constant contact. One day I took a pair of reins to my trainer and asked to play a game. I held the reins as I pretended to be the horse as he showed me the tension on the reins to use. I was able to "feel" through my contact with the reins what it was like to turn left and right, to slow down, speed up, halt and even back up. It gave me a lot better idea of what kind of contact and movement the horse could feel through the reins. My trainer can give very subtle, yet important, commands through his hands without yanking or jerking. I learned a lot that day being the "horse." My trainer is great.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 29, 2011)

Knowing how to drive one handed certainly comes in handy in a reinsmanship class when they ask you to do so!




The Achenbach method is certainly a good one for singlehanded driving although I drive two handed with a direct rein for the most part because that is what is easiest for most horses to understand.

And a good solid whoa is certainly the most important skill for your horse to learn especially when driving.

But you asked what was the most important thing I learned when starting out.....

Probably the single most important thing I have learned when working with horses is that it is imperative that you always treat them fairly. When a horse is not doing what you want it to do you need to be able to realize that it is most likely you are not asking in a way it understands _or_ that you are actually asking for the response it is giving _or_ that it is physically painful for it to comply. Very rarely are horses mean, obstinate or just plain stupid - of course there are always exceptions to the rule.



For the most part if a horse respects you it will try very hard to do what you ask and it is up to you to ask in a way they can understand. Break it down into smaller steps if necessary. Be open to realizing the difference between disobedience and misunderstanding or a painful response. Horses are very stoic in my experience and will tolerate an awful lot in many circumstances giving us plenty of time to figure out what the real problem is. We need to be intelligent and fair enough to do that for them.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 30, 2011)

susanne said:


> What is done by most whips, including myself (using both hands, line coming up through bottom of hand and out over the index fingers), is totally wrong to a traditionalist using Achenbach style, with both lines in the left hand, using the right hand for the whip and to make adjustments.


It's not _wrong_, per say, even to the most traditional folks. It's just seen as being very low-brow or only appropriate for speed events where you don't have time to take a loop. Even Thomas admitted that two-handed driving was appropriate for that!



paintponylvr said:


> As to riding western with loose reins and english only on contact - both can be or are false statements for either style, LOL. I know that an english horse is not started only on contact and a well started dressage horse is taught as early as possible to "stretch down" and walk - long and low. This is done on a loose rein.


First of all- I agree completely with your subsequent points about contact while riding Western and how both styles will use various levels of contact as appropriate. That said...stretching long-and-low in dressage is done by teaching the horse to seek contact and stretch out to find it when you loosen the reins.



You don't just throw them away and let the horse slop along and call that correct- you release the reins, the horse lengthens frame, and they should engage the rear and actively stretch the topline until you collect them again. You can't get that maneuver without being on contact ALL THE TIME. The horse won't seek it if they haven't been taught to expect it!



Aristocratic Minis said:


> As many others have noted, the hardest for me to learn was about the contact on the reins. I grew up showing QHs, way back when they first evolved from the dinosaurs, {
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great!



Playing "Virtual Horse" (especially with a blindfold) is a very good way to learn the feel of contact and why it's important. Hardy Zantke has said many times that holding contact with your horse's mouth should be like two people clasping hands. With a green horse it's like taking a child's hand as you go for a walk- the clasp is warm, friendly, and guiding without being commanding or intrusive unless the child is trying to do something dangerous. (I find a good dose of humor and "Hey, lighten up!" works well with both kids and green horses!



) Once your driving partner has "grown up" a bit, experience-wise, I would say it can become more like a long-time dance partner. That contact becomes electric, alternately seductive or commanding, giving and taking with precision as both partners find their rhythm together and make something beautiful. When the "music" is slower or the mood more relaxed, you become like an old married couple walking hand-in-hand.

What MiLo said reminded me of perhaps the single biggest lesson I've learned in horses overall, not just in driving. Never, ever, assume the horse is "just being stupid." You're either not asking right, or you are but the horse has reasons of their own for saying "no." Every single time I've gotten frustrated and lost my temper, I've found out later the horse had a very good reason for how they were acting and I was the one in the wrong. Don't ever give yourself cause to be ashamed of your behavior later- better to be too soft on the horse now than find out later you asked an animal in pain (emotional or physical) to do something they just couldn't.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2011)

One of the most important things I learned from training is positive reinforcement. Verbally or physically. The smallest thing, done correctly when asked for, calls for clear positive response from the trainer.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Dec 31, 2011)

Excellent question! Here's a few points that come to mind...

1. ALWAYS do your safety check (a complete walk-around to check harness, hitching & cart before you get in), ESPECIALLY if someone else is helping you to harness/hook-up. Make sure things are attached correctly and properly fitted and that all steps are placed in their keepers.

2. CONTACT is your best friend....it helps your horse feel safe, gives you clearer communication and can keep you safe in scary situations

3. Ground drive your horse anywhere and everywhere (even places you wouldn't take a cart)...it'll build your confidence as well as your horse's. If I'm short on time, I'll just ground drive around the yard. If I've changed anything that the horse can feel, then I ground drive before I hook up to make sure all systems are go.

4. BREATH....i mean breath consciously an deeply. I just got back from a "Centered Driving" clinic with Peggy Brown and man, was it eye opening to feel just how different you feel to the horse when you unconsciously hold your breath, as many people do. It'll help your horse relax, help you to relax, and your horse will become much softer & attentive. If you ever get an opportunity to drive with Peggy, jump on it! She's awesome!

5. Take a spares kit with you if you are driving outside of the arena, away from home...and make sure it has duck tape in it!

6. A wise old wheelwright once told me "Any horse CAN drive, but not every horse WILL drive"

I rescued my first mini with the notion that he looked like he'd make an awesome CDE prospect. Although I got him driving, he had a reputation for being "predictably unpredictable". Got to where I thought I finally had him over the hump of things and then....we had a spectacular wreck (that started from a standstill...to this day I don't know what set him off) which landed me in surgery with a broken hand. He was so right for driving in all aspects but one...his mind. Took me a year to finally admit that he wasn't going to be what I thought he could be. It was a hard but necessary lesson to learn.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jan 8, 2012)

i learned how important it is to CORRECTLY measure your horse for a harness. cant tell you how many harnesses and money i went through to finally get this one right


----------

